# Peak Copse Travellers Site Nr Dummer



## hydealfred (Jul 7, 2010)

I have driven past this site every day for six years but have never ventured in so I considered it time I did. 

This travellers site was constructed in 1991 by Hampshire County Council. The site gained a bad reputation and was closed down in 1996 after violence and firearms incidents. Travellers again invaded the site in 2002 and took up residence. The travellers finally left after Hampshire County Council started High Court proceedings to evict them. As the travellers left, they wrecked the site, left behind heaps of rubbish including many gas cylinders. The site was then barricaded by the Council to stop further invasions. The site has been stripped not surprisingly of all copper piping and wiring. It is likely the site will soon become a recycling centre. The photo’s in this post were taken in July 2010. 

Main drive and Wardens bungalow 





Floor mounted safe 




The remains of an alarm system 




Wardens garage 




Electric meters and switchgear located in the garage 




Kitchen cooker extraction hood 




Inside the bungalow living room - rather trashed 




Looking out the patio doors with some of the remaining gas cylinders 




Notice for those wishing to leave the site 




General view across site with fallen lamp standard and yet another gas cylinder 




Further site view 




One of the toilet - shower blocks 




All the shower blocks have these strange half baths fitted 




Electric meter as fitted to shower blocks 




Remains of a site sign and lamp standard 




Cold water storage tanks and ballvalve floats 




Oil drum - water tank and shower block 




View from the inside out 




For a change some of the grafitti is quite amusing - this chap appears to be enjoying a bath 




Electric credit token 




Water tank support platform located in shower block roof space 




To stop any further invasion - these concrete blocks should do the trick 





Thanks for looking


----------



## Faing (Jul 7, 2010)

lloks like many other traveller halting sites, we have a few of them in Ireland......lol
nice find,all the same


----------

